

Your mobile and tablet customers now matter - kunle
http://blog.hipmob.com/post/36563355285/it-is-known-your-mobile-and-tablet-customers-now

======
kunle
Ayo from Hipmob here - We've been watching all the news coming out about Black
Friday/Cyber Monday and it's clear this will be a breakout year for
mobile/tablet shopping. Will round up some more analysis later this week!

